# need help on e-bay - printing shipping label



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

I was printing a shipping label and my printer messed up.E-bay has charged me once , but now it will only let me print if I let it charge me again. 
Of course I don't want to pay for the extra label. What do I do now?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Click: MyEbay > Sold > More actions > View order details > Void shipping label

Once you've voided the shipping label, Paypal should give you a refund. Then, you can print a new label.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I got one voided, Tryed to print another one and the same thing happened again. It charges for them but won't print it.
(SERVICE NOT AVAILABLE)
I don't want to try that again. If I do it again I'll be going over the amount of the transaction as it is. I don't want to tie up my funds trying to figure this out.
I am sure I'll get refunded eventually.
Some one said to try later. You all just need to be aware this happening, if you are selling on e-bay.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Are you trying to print the new Parcel Select? You can't print PS yet...not until March. 

There should also be a "Reprint Label" option also.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

No, e-bay shipping label printing is down till sunday. I was trying to pring a small box flat rate. 
it was chargeing with out printing, but they have turn it all off now.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Down til Sunday?? 
I printed three labels this morning...


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

For future reference...
If you're having trouble printing labels, you do not have to be billed twice. Restart your printer and computer, that eliminates many glitches. Then, to reprint your ebay shipping label, go to my ebay selling > shipping labels > and click the down arrow on 'more options'. There you will find 'reprint label'. No voiding needed.


----------

